# اكثر من1300كتاب في شتى مجالات الهندسة -----> تحميل مجاني بروابط مباشرة أرجو التثبيت



## مهندس المحبة (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني الطلاب والمهندسين أقدم لكم هذه المكتبة على الانترنت والتي تشتمل على العديد من كتب هندسة النفط و الهندسة الكيميائية والمدنية والمعمارية و الميكانيكية والكهربائية والالكترونية في شتى مجالاتها , وكذلك سلسلة شوم و دوميس التعليمية وغيرها الكثير ,,,,

تحتوي المكتبة على العديد من الكتب التي تغطي الاقسام التالية : 
1- إدارة المشاريع Project Managment
أ- براميفير .
ب- معدات التشييد
2- الرسم الهندسي Draw Engineering
3- دورة تقييم وإصلاح المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة المبادئ والتطبيقات
4- سلسلة دوميس التعليمية Dummies Series
5- سلسلة شوم التعليمية Collection of Schaum's Outline 
6- علوم هندسية أخرى
7- كتب هندسية
8- ندوة الكوارث وسلامة المباني في الدول العربية 2008 
9- هندسة الانشاءات Construction Engineering 
10- هندسة البترول Petroleum Engineering
11- هندسة المياه والبيئة Environment And Water Engineering
12- هندسة النقل والمرور Traffic and Transportation Engineering 
13- هندسة معمارية Architecture Engineering 
14-هندسة كهربائية والكترونية Electrical and electronics Engineering 
15- هندسة كيميائية Chemical Engineering .
16- هندسة ميكانيكية Mechanical Engineering


http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/6...f/sharing.html


راجياً من الله ان تكون مفيدة للجميع , واتمنى التوفيق لي ولكم ...
الموضوع منقول عن م/ أحمد الهويشان
أرجو أفادة الجميع والتوفيق لنا ولكم .......

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## الشاطر الأول (30 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووور على هذه المشاركة التي أفادتني واللله يباركك ....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يناير 2009)

مشكووووور على الرد وأنا حاضر لأي مساعدة ........


----------



## shosho22 (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووورة:7::7::7:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وشكرا على الرد ................


----------



## correng (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ..........


----------



## bahhar2001 (26 أبريل 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور .............


----------



## ابو محمود (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا كثيرا على المكتبه الرائعه
وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا ووفقك الله لما بحبه ويرضاه ........


----------



## البيضاني 2 (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم وفقكم الله


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (28 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز واتمنى ان افيدك بهذه المقولة التي تقول ( زكاة العلم التعلم ) وانت والله شاهد ان كفيت ووفيت
واتمنى منك يا اخي العزيز ان ترد على سؤال لي تم طرحه عليك بغير هذا الموضوع لاكون ممنون وشاكر لك
مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالموفقية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه أما عن السؤال فسوف أحاول أيجاده إن شاء الله ..........


----------



## rostom 2009 (29 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا  ووفقك الله لما بحبه ويرضاه ....*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع ...............


----------



## أحمد الهويشان (31 مايو 2009)

الف شكر لك اخوي مهندس المحبة وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مايو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## safa aldin (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يونيو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك .........


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (4 يوليو 2009)

* جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي الفاضل على المرور


----------



## shak69 (5 يوليو 2009)

لايسعني سوى ان اقدم لكم الشكر والثناء على عملكم هذا جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم ,,


----------



## ali_yasseen (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووور والله ما قصرت و يعطيك العافية على الجهد المبذول


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ...


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (11 يوليو 2009)

موقع خراااااااااااااااااااااافي وتسلم يا با شمهندس ووفقنا الله وإياك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

منور معانا أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما .........


----------



## مهندسة الكهرباء (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك جعلها في ميزان حسناتك
لك مني اجمل تحية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

منورة أختي الفاضلة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة دوما ......


----------



## المهندس هاني (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كثيرا على المكتبه الرائعه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يوليو 2009)

حلت البركة بوجودك أخي العزيز ........


----------



## الجغيفي (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ........


----------



## alshiyadi (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك*

موضوع جيد ومفيد وكتب روعة شكرا لك


----------



## م هيام (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وزادك الله علما وعطاء


----------



## sunrise4ever (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا لك

جدا رائـــــــــــــــــع


----------



## aj7 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

_*mashkooor*_


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الهلا فيكم ومنورين الموضوع ......


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## بنت الجزائر 1986 (6 يناير 2011)

*مشكوووووور على هذه المشاركة التي أفادتني واللله يباركك ..*


----------



## ميثم ابو زيد (6 يناير 2011)

عاشت ايديك


----------



## سراب الغريب (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الجنة ... شكرا لك


----------



## silant (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

